# Slogan



## Bitterling (15. April 2003)

Moin Leuties:m 
Meine Idee für den neuen Slogan lautet:
"Der Angler der das Board nicht kennt,
der hat das Angeln wohl verpennt.#u 

Ich hoffe das der Beitrag  auch ein bissschen zum Schmunzeln anregt#h 
Gruß Bitterling


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2003)

:m :q :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. April 2003)

Mein Vorschlag lautet:

*Die Plattform im WWW, wo sich Angler austauschen und sich Freundschaften bilden.*


----------



## splitcane (20. April 2003)

*Mein Vorschlag !!!*

Mein Vorschlag lautet:

Das Board von Heute für die Angler von Morgen.

TL split :z :z :z :z


----------



## >Friedfischer< (20. April 2003)

Hallo

He der Lowrance spruch geht so ähnlich hast du da gewonnen das echolot?? lol


----------

